# Two Queen Tower



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

So I giving the two queen tower configuration a try. This hive is a back yard hive. So there will be no moving of this hive. I am trying this cause the hive on the right is very weak and I am hoping the left hive will aid the right hive.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The better way to help it would be to move a frame of capped brood from the strong to the weak.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

I normally would do that but I wanted to try this configuration. So far the weak hive has become much more active. I'm going to keep the sugar syrup to them so they will fill out as many frames as I can.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very interesting configuration. Please explain how it is setup? I'm too new to have seen this setup before. 

I assume the very top super has a queen excluder and you are sharing bees between hives. Because I'm not seeing a double screen seperating them in the photo.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

I am using a deep super then a medium super on both hives I have two queens, one in each hive. On top of the medium supers is two queen excluders. One of the excluders is in the middle of the two hives. Then I split an excluder in half and used them on the sides. I am using plastic excluders, just for the ease of cutting them in half. The next super is actually a top feeder. Then on the side I made two covers from a telescoping top that I had left over and split it in half. 

This configuration is really designed to monitor mite control. Easy access to the brood chambers so you don't have to remove the honey supers. You put a drone frame in each hive let the draw it out and let the queen lay eggs, once eggs are layer after 21 days pull the frame and freeze.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. My next question was going to be how do you stop them from robbing out the other hive. Now that I know the top super is a feeder I don't have that question any longer.

Your original post stated the configuration was designed to see if the stronger hive could help the weaker hive. How is that going other than seeing more activity in the weak hive? Or is it too early to tell?

I can see how that would make it easier to access the drone frames like you said.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

It's to early to tell. I haven't open the hive in a few days and will I'm a few more days. I will post my results as soon as I find out.


----------



## Macon (Nov 8, 2010)

So it's been awhile on the update. The weak hive had superseded and now I have a strong hive on both sides. The hive that was weak is almost as strong as the hive that was stronger to begin with. I will say that this experiment has been really fun and I am going to leave it this configuration until winter.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

saw a picture of this setup a few yrs ago in abj. gave it a try. ended up making less honey than others plus ants got between tight supers causing damage. hope you have better luck.


----------

